# Lemon Cockatiels



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

Sadly a married couple who my Mum works with have split up. The woman has hand-reared 4 Cockatiels from chicks, 2 lemon cockatiels, 2 pied. She wants them to go to a good home, and has asked for me to have them


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

OMG thats awesome! Congrats that you get them. I know it is sad that the couple is splitting up but in the grand scheme of things you get 4 beautiful babies...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Ohhh, four new babies! I assume that you're taking them? How cute.


----------



## Tia (Nov 21, 2007)

Four cockatiels! Wow! Make sure that before you agree to it that you do plenty of research and that you can take care of them for many many years.


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

bluesky said:


> Four cockatiels! Wow! Make sure that before you agree to it that you do plenty of research and that you can take care of them for many many years.


Will do 



kyliesmom07 said:


> OMG thats awesome! Congrats that you get them. I know it is sad that the couple is splitting up but in the grand scheme of things you get 4 beautiful babies...


I know!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I hope we'll get to see photos of the four newbies when you get them.


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

Bea said:


> Ohhh, four new babies! I assume that you're taking them? How cute.


Would never say no!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

WoW! 4 babies! You're brave-that's a big commitment. I'm sure they are super cute. When will they come home.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Wow! That is a great opportunity 4 babies  You will have to post some pics when they get home


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow lucky you. But sad for the couple better get researching


----------



## Serenity (Aug 16, 2007)

Congrats!

What does 'lemon' refer to, though? Is that another word for a colour, or am I just having a brain fart? ^^


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Serenity said:


> Congrats!
> 
> What does 'lemon' refer to, though? Is that another word for a colour, or am I just having a brain fart? ^^


It's a lutino. Must be yellow ones so that's why he said lemon.


----------



## Serenity (Aug 16, 2007)

Ah, alrighty.


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

Bea said:


> I hope we'll get to see photos of the four newbies when you get them.


Sure you will 



Babyluv12 said:


> WoW! 4 babies! You're brave-that's a big commitment. I'm sure they are super cute. When will they come home.


They are not babies, the owner hand-reared them from chicks but they are breeding pairs.

I will be going to see them between Christmas and New Year



xxxSpikexxx said:


> Wow lucky you. But sad for the couple better get researching


Yes very sad



Serenity said:


> Congrats!
> 
> What does 'lemon' refer to, though? Is that another word for a colour, or am I just having a brain fart? ^^


The owner told me that she had two lemon cockatiels and two pied. I typed in lemon cockatiel on google images and this is what I found:










I'm not into that 'lutino' stuff lol.



Babyluv12 said:


> It's a lutino. Must be yellow ones so that's why he said lemon.


Yes, probably


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I suppose lemon could also be a pied with very few markings, making it look almost entirely yellow.


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

Bea said:


> I suppose lemon could also be a pied with very few markings, making it look almost entirely yellow.


Maybe.
______


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

well i guess we will see what they are once you gets them and shows us all pictures.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

When you get them home, be sure to post some pics and keep us updated  I bet you can't wait!


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm certainly will post some pictures when I get them.
Looking forward to getting them a lot!
I have also been given two hens recently


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing pic's of your extended family


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

I am going to go and see the tiels today


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

how exciting  bring your camera


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Chris said:


> I am going to go and see the tiels today


you must be excited finally being able to see them  keep us posted


----------



## olly&izzy (Nov 30, 2007)

Did you see them? How did it go?


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

You can't leave us hanging like that! We want pictures! =)


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Any updates on how it went?


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm sorry but its bad news.

I went to see the cockatiels the other day, but one of them had died of an unknown reason so the woman said that I shouldn't take any in case the aviary might have a virus, and she wouldn't want the others to get it. She told me to come back in about 3-4 weeks and if they were OK then, I could take them.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Chris said:


> I'm sorry but its bad news.
> 
> I went to see the cockatiels the other day, but one of them had died of an unknown reason so the woman said that I shouldn't take any in case the aviary might have a virus, and she wouldn't want the others to get it. She told me to come back in about 3-4 weeks and if they were OK then, I could take them.



Eeek! Sorry to hear. I wouldn't take them either. Atleast she was nice enough to be honest with you.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

thats sad but its good that your waiting to make sure all is well


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I hope that none of the others die.


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

I know its probably for the best but it is still a disappointment 
I hope the rest are OK too.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I can only imagine what a huge disappointment it is expecting to visit the birds you are getting and coming home with none  but hopefully in a few weeks the others will be healthy and you can bring them home.


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

laurago said:


> I can only imagine what a huge disappointment it is expecting to visit the birds you are getting and coming home with none  but hopefully in a few weeks the others will be healthy and you can bring them home.


Yes - fingers crossed


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I hope they are not sick and you can bring them home soon.


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks Spike


----------



## Mossybird (Jan 3, 2008)

I read through your story and I must say you got some sad news. But its best to be on the safe side. You wouldnt want all of your other birds to get sick. Life has a way of throwing some curveballs, but hopefully those birds will be fine. Wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

Mossybird said:


> I read through your story and I must say you got some sad news. But its best to be on the safe side. You wouldnt want all of your other birds to get sick. Life has a way of throwing some curveballs, but hopefully those birds will be fine. Wishing you the best of luck!


Thanks a lot for the nice words Mossybird


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Is she taking them to the vet or did she do an autopsy to see why the one died?


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

I am so sorry to read of your sad news.


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Is she taking them to the vet or did she do an autopsy to see why the one died?


I'm not sure what she is doing.


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

Tiki said:


> I am so sorry to read of your sad news.


It is sad


----------

